# help



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

last year i got a recipe online for goat milk oatmeal soap. made it, (first and last time i made bars of soap) it was not so good. 

i was told to order supplies through AAA chemicals and i would get a better soap.

I didn't even know what the heck to order so they suggested i get: olive oil - pomace, avocado oil - cosmetic grade and coconut oil (in a bucket and is hard like lard). They said when i get ready to make soap, just go to the soap calc and it will tell me how much of each oil to use and give me a recipe.

WELL, i have no clue on how to use the soap calc and it definately doesn't tell you how much of each one to use. LOL - i just want to make soap for the kids and family for christmas. Can someone please share a goat milk recipe using the above oils. thanks so much.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

The very best advice I can give is take the wal mart recipe posted here in recipes, half it, and take those ounces of oils, and put them into the soap calc. It will tell you how many ounces of lye to use. You can change the oils in your recipe as long as you put the ounces per oil in the calculator. Is that clear as mud?

Sheryl


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, use the recipes in the stickies!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

And in the future when making soap, don't waste your money making soap with avocado oil, that should be used for leave on products... 
Use the walmart recipe... its the best one for new people starting out and just follow the instructions with it.. It makes 7 lbs of soap, so quite a few bars of soap depending on the mold you use or the size you cut them... 
Good luck, and have fun


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

and for me, the calculator at the sage is much easier. www.thesage.com


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks guys. i am gonna attempt it here in a couple of hours. may be back for some more silly questions. thanks.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

walmart recipe is the basic / with some changes is our basic business recipe.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Save your avocado oil and make lip balm! As a new soaper, I can definitely suggest starting with the walmart recipe. It is a life saver!


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

go figure, my digital scale has vanished. it is still in the box only used it one time when i made soap last year. lawd have mercy.


----------

